# Is this heat?



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry I'm not able to post much lately, college stuff... and I feel like an idiot for asking this question, because I've thought I'll be able to tell if Cashmere is in heat, but now I'm not sure.

I've noticed few days ago that Cashmere's vulva is a bit swollen, and her nipples are more visible. Then yesterday morning I've discovered tiny blood stains on my bed, after she was napping on it. She's also licking herself a lot. She acts more quiet and withdrawn than usually, and seems on edge at the same time. She tries to get my attention all the time, but backs away when touched. She also nips at my hand, which she hasn't done since she was a little puppy. Towards other dogs she acts normally.

The reasons I'm not sure are the same as the ones for which I didn't spay her yet - she has light case of puppy vaginitis, so she always have some vaginal discharge, and she always marks, so that's not sign for me either.

So what you think? Is it heat? And are those behavioral changes normal? I need to know because I planned to start obedience classes with her this week, but if she's in heat, then I'll have to cancel it (there are other dogs in the classes).
Sorry for long post. This is photo of her vulva this morning, maybe that'll help.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes she is in season. She will go through this stage of light bleeding for about 9 days... then you will notice it will get light or turn brown but she will get very swollen by the end of the 9th day. THE NEXT 9 DAYS she will be in standing heat where she will want to interact with a male- That lasts again for about 9 days... then the swelling will start to diminish and she may bleed again for a day or two and then it is over... From the looks at this pic, she has more swelling to do, so you are at the beginning. I would also take her to see your vet just to make sure there is no infection and everything is alright. You don't want to fool around if there is an infection on top of this.

Hope this helps!


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes, that's very helpful, thank you Carol! 

So around three weeks of that, huh? I really hoped she will be late bloomer and I won't have to worry about this yet. I just feel sorry for her, she seems so uncomfortable with this situation...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Poor baby...yep it sure has all the signs. Keep her home and safe.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

kilodzul said:


> Yes, that's very helpful, thank you Carol!
> 
> So around three weeks of that, huh? I really hoped she will be late bloomer and I won't have to worry about this yet. I just feel sorry for her, she seems so uncomfortable with this situation...


I am about 10 days ahead of you... McC was late at 14 months but I am glad I waited and let her have one season. Timing could not have been worse though--- I got Bimmer January 8th, and two weeks later she came into season. 

She will get spayed in about 6-8 weeks from now. They do the laparoscopic ovary spay where I am and it is less invasive so I am doing that. 

The first few days of bleeding she will be really uncomfortable. She will eat more and sleep more.. be glad no male dogs in your house. Darn good thing Bimmer is a baby still. Even though I took no chances. She has on a one-z and he has on a belly band... Make sure you give your vet a call just to make sure there isn't any infection going on.


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

Just so you are aware. Some dogs have very abnormal heats. Misha was SUPER swollen for a month with no discharge. Then she had about 3 drops of blood, then no discharge again but remained swollen for another month and acted very receptive for the entire second month. It took an entire 3rd month for her vulva swelling to return to normal. 

I think it is rare, but does happen. I kept taking her to the vet and he kept telling me not to worry.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, she's definately in heat, but don't worry about it, it's an absolutely natural process.

In around three weeks it's over. My little girl is handling it fantastic and very professional. During the night I put a small security pant on her so no blood can come into the bed.
Sometimes she's a bit more nervous in this period of time but that's all I can recognize. 

Sending lots of hugs to Cashmere!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Sylie said:


> Poor baby...yep it sure has all the signs. Keep her home and safe.


I will! Right now it's not that hard - she still acts like a puppy towards other dogs and they're not interested in her beyond sniffing her and trying to lick her. I know that it'll get harder when she'll be in standing heat, but I don't plan to let her out of my sight even for a second.



Chardy said:


> I am about 10 days ahead of you... McC was late at 14 months but I am glad I waited and let her have one season. Timing could not have been worse though--- I got Bimmer January 8th, and two weeks later she came into season.
> 
> She will get spayed in about 6-8 weeks from now. They do the laparoscopic ovary spay where I am and it is less invasive so I am doing that.
> 
> The first few days of bleeding she will be really uncomfortable. She will eat more and sleep more.. be glad no male dogs in your house. Darn good thing Bimmer is a baby still. Even though I took no chances. She has on a one-z and he has on a belly band... Make sure you give your vet a call just to make sure there isn't any infection going on.


Oh, what a timing indeed! But maybe, as you said, it's good that it is happening now, when Bimmer is so little. Right now I'm staying over in my friends house, and she's taking care of male Beagle, but he's castrated so it's not the problem.
Thank you for advice about Vet, I didn't think about possibility of infection.



N2Mischief said:


> Just so you are aware. Some dogs have very abnormal heats. Misha was SUPER swollen for a month with no discharge. Then she had about 3 drops of blood, then no discharge again but remained swollen for another month and acted very receptive for the entire second month. It took an entire 3rd month for her vulva swelling to return to normal.
> 
> I think it is rare, but does happen. I kept taking her to the vet and he kept telling me not to worry.


Wow three months of dealing with this! That had to be hard. Thanks, I'll observe my girl and hopefully will be able to read next signs. The visit to Vet is always good option.



Alexa said:


> Yes, she's definately in heat, but don't worry about it, it's an absolutely natural process.
> 
> In around three weeks it's over. My little girl is handling it fantastic and very professional. During the night I put a small security pant on her so no blood can come into the bed.
> Sometimes she's a bit more nervous in this period of time but that's all I can recognize.
> ...


Glad that your girl is so good with handling this.  Cashmere seems to feel better now, maybe she just needed to get used to this new feeling.
Lots of nose licks from Cashmere in return to hugs! ^^


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes she is in heat!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> Just so you are aware. Some dogs have very abnormal heats. Misha was SUPER swollen for a month with no discharge. Then she had about 3 drops of blood, then no discharge again but remained swollen for another month and acted very receptive for the entire second month. It took an entire 3rd month for her vulva swelling to return to normal.
> 
> I think it is rare, but does happen. I kept taking her to the vet and he kept telling me not to worry.


 
Im in the same boat with Babinka's heat!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Chardy said:


> I am about 10 days ahead of you... McC was late at 14 months but I am glad I waited and let her have one season. Timing could not have been worse though--- I got Bimmer January 8th, and two weeks later she came into season.
> 
> She will get spayed in about 6-8 weeks from now. They do the laparoscopic ovary spay where I am and it is less invasive so I am doing that.
> 
> The first few days of bleeding she will be really uncomfortable. She will eat more and sleep more.. be glad no male dogs in your house. Darn good thing Bimmer is a baby still. Even though I took no chances. She has on a one-z and he has on a belly band... Make sure you give your vet a call just to make sure there isn't any infection going on.


Hmmm I've never had any of dogs act uncomfortable in the beginning stages of a heat cycle. I usually can't even tell unless I check for swelling. 
There is usually more 'b*tch fights' over toys or food when one is in heat but that is about it.


----------

